# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > طلبات الكتب >  محتاج كتاب ضروري جدا

## زهره التوليب

محتاج هاد الكتاب ضروري جدا جدا جدا

* Quantum Semiconductor Structures: Fundamentals and Applications* 
Claude Weisbuch, Borge Vinter

طبعا بحثت عنه في كافه المواقع المعروفه وما لقيته
الي عنده خبره يساعدني :Eh S(2):  الله يرضى عليه ويرضيه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

*<H2>* 

**





*Quantum Semiconductor Structures*

*:*

* Fundamentals and Applications*

In its original form, this widely acclaimed primer on the fundamentals of quantized semiconductor structures was published as an introductory chapter in Raymond Dingle's edited volume (24) of Semiconductors and Semi****ls. Having already been praised by reviewers for its excellent coverage, this material is now available in an updated and expanded "student edition." This work promises to become a standard reference in the field. It covers the basics of electronic states as well as the fundamentals of optical interactions and quantum transport in two-dimensional quantized systems. This revised student edition also includes entirely new sections discussing applications and one-dimensional and zero-dimensional systems. 
Key Features
* Available for the first time in a new, expanded version
* Provides a concise introduction to the fundamentals and fascinating applications of quantized semiconductor structures

*Publisher:* Academic Press 
*ISBN:* 0127426809 
*EAN:* 9780127426808 
*No. of Pages:* 252 
</H2>*الله يعطيكي العافية حاولت ادور عالكتاب لاقيت تفاصيل صغيرة عنه بنفع.*

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكور يا اخ تحيه عسكريه
بس انا محتاج الكتاب كااااامل

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

والله يا زهره كله بده مصاري مصاري :Bl (35):

----------


## m_vip_991

هاي زهرة

 تفضلي الكتاب موجود في الرابط تحت
طبعا بدك تصبري على الكتاب لما يتحمل كامل

http://books.google.com/books?id=jdM...ontcover&hl=en


الكتاب موجود على هاد الرابط ومافي امكانية لتحميله عالجهاز
 :SnipeR (10): 

بمالناسبة هاد الكتاب لشو ؟؟ خخخخخخخ
والله ما بعرف عن شو بحكي الكتاب ولا فاهم شي منو ههههههه
 :Db465236ff: 

ان شاء الله يكون اشتغل معاكي

BRB

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكور يا m_vip_991 ويعطيك الف عافيه
بس الكتب في الجوجل بكون بتكون مش كامله...والصفحات المحجوبه بتكون هي المهمه عاده  :Db465236ff:  لانهم تجاريين طبعا

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكور ياعمار :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
__


  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------

